# gentoo in virtualbox - wie verhindet man das starten von x?

## Erdie

Ich habe bei der Konfiguration eines Gentoo Images von osboxes.org mir leider in X die Tastatur abgehängt. Das image bootet mit iniramfs, openrc und grub2.

Wie ist es möglich das starten von X zu verhindern, damit ich in die console komme und den Schaden reparieren kann? Ich möchte ungern nochmal von vorne anfangen. Habe die  ganze Nacht kompiliert.

----------

## firefly

Da gibt es ein paar möglichkeiten, die alle über eine Änderung in grub bedeuten (kann auch im grub "startmenu" gemacht werden, dort kann man einträge temporär bearbeiten)

In der kernel command line zeile "init s" anfügen, damit wird in einen repair mode gestarted (single user) wo nur das root filesystem gemounted wird

Oder eine gentoo spezifische setting: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/OpenRC#Selecting_a_specific_runlevel_at_boot um in einen spezifischen openrc runlevel zu starten

----------

## mvaterlaus

Hallo Erdie,

Du kannst den verwendeten LoginManager aus dem entsprechenden Runlevel rausnehmen. Da du keine Angaben über deine DE machst, kann ich nur spekulieren ob das GDM, XDM oder LightDM ist. Es gibt natürlich noch diverse andere Loginmanager.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es in VirtualBox möglich ist, mittels CTRL+ALT+F2 auf die zweite Konsole zu wechseln. Probier mal, ob das geht. Dann kannst du dich ganz normal an der Konsole anmelden und musst den Login Manager nicht zuerst aus dem Runlevel entfernen.

Falls das Wechseln nicht geht, wäre es möglich, über die Kernel Command Line unter GRUB2 [1] einen anderen Runlevel (z.B Runlevel 3) anzugeben.

Grüsse

[1]https://www.if-not-true-then-false.com/2012/howto-change-runlevel-on-grub2/

[edit]firefly war wohl schneller[/edit]

----------

## Erdie

Die Kommandos Ctrl-Alt-F* funktionieren, leider jetzt nicht mehr sobald X läuft. Da ist keine Eingabe über Tastatur oder Maus mehr möglich. Ich vermute, dass die evdev Treiber neu gebaut werden müssen. 

Ich schau mal ob ich den Runlevel aus der Grubzeile raunehmen kann. Im Moment blicke ich noch nicht ganz da durch. Der Windowmanger ist KDE Plasma.

Ich bin hier auf der Arbeit und das Problem ist, ich habe 0 Ahnung von Grub2. Auf meinem System Zuhause nutze ich immernoch Grub1. Grub2 ist einfach gruselig. Weil ich nicht von 0 anfangen wollte, habe ich ein Image von osboxes.org als Basis für das virtuelle System genommen.

----------

## Erdie

Habe die VM gelöscht. Keine weiteren Aktivitäten nötig.

----------

## Josef.95

Oder OpenRC im interaktiven Mode (via I) starten, und dann den xdm Dienst nicht mit starten lassen, bzw diesen überspringen/auslassen.

Schau dazu auch in der /etc/rc.conf

unter rc_interactive="YES"

----------

## mrsteven

Sorry, dass das zu spät kommt, aber für zukünftige Fälle: Die Bootoption gentoo=nox müsste es auch tun. Bootmenü-Einträge kann man editieren, indem man sie markiert und dann E drückt. Nach dem Bearbeiten startet F10 den Bootvorgang.

----------

## Erdie

Vielen Dank noch für die Ratschläge. Der interactive mode schien nicht aktiviert gewesen zu sein denn das "I" zu drücken hatte ich probiert. Aber die Bootoption "nox" kannte ich nicht und hätte es dann wohl getan. Das merke ich mir fürs nächste Mal  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Und einen noch ... in der virutellen Maschine vom USB-Stick/Live-ISO booten und das kaputte System "wie gewohnt  :Smile: " chrooten, Schaden reparieren, ohne Stick/Live-ISO rebooten. 

Nie probiert, aber ich sehe gerade nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte.

----------

## toralf

```
init 2
```

als kenrel command line sollte auch gehen (genkernel kann das evtl. immer noch nicht) - das war mal der "no network / no X" mode

----------

## schmidicom

Genau solche Situationen sind der Grund warum bereits im Handbuch empfohlen werden sollte gleich zu beginn mehr als nur eine Option in der Konfiguration des Bootloaders zu hinterlegen.

```
timeout 4

dont_scan_dirs /EFI/Gentoo

menuentry Gentoo Linux {

    icon /EFI/refind/icons/os_gentoo.png

    loader /EFI/Gentoo/bzImage.efi

    options "root=PARTUUID=f4721503-81de-4d62-8c7e-64827ac29dd8 rootfstype=xfs init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd acpi_os_name=""Linux"" acpi_osi=""Linux"" quiet"

    submenuentry "Rescue Target" {

        add_options "systemd.unit=rescue.target"

    }

    submenuentry "Emergency Target" {

        add_options "systemd.unit=emergency.target"

    }

    submenuentry "Old Kernel" {

        loader /EFI/Gentoo/bzImage-old.efi

    }

}
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Die Kommandos Ctrl-Alt-F* funktionieren, leider jetzt nicht mehr sobald X läuft. Da ist keine Eingabe über Tastatur oder Maus mehr möglich. Ich vermute, dass die evdev Treiber neu gebaut werden müssen.

 

Und noch einer, der auch ohne reboot funktioniert :)

via

Magic SysRq Key

wobei man mit der Tastenkombination Alt+Druck zusammen mit R

in den Keyboard RAW-Mode wechselt (sprich dem X-Server die Kontrolle entzieht)

Damit kann man dann wieder auf ein tty Terminal wechseln, und die Textkonsole nutzen.

Für Infos dazu schaut bitte auch im https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magische_S-Abf-Taste

und in der Kernel Dokumentation unter

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt

Um diese Funktion nutzen zu können muss im Kernel

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ_DEFAULT_ENABLE=0x1

gesetzt sein.

Das ist im make menuconfig unter

Kernel hacking  --->

[*] Magic SysRq key

----------

